# My first machine



## JimPT (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have just joined this forum and I had forgotten how it is to get a new hobby, getting overwhelmed with information.

It's impressive how something that I never put too much thought around it can have to many little nuances.

I always liked a good espresso and sometimes visited specific café's because the coffee was better, although nothing compared with what you guys can do, I am sure of it.

Currently I only have a cheap French Press and a De'longhi grinder (also cheap) that is enough for my current needs. I have just started tasting different beans and my favourites so far are the ones with citrus notes.

So, for my first espresso machine I was thinking about a Classic Gaggia and we'll see about the grinder.

A friend of mine that started talking with me about his coffee machines and all that told me the newest Classic Gaggia was a bit worse that the old model and that is the main reason I am here. Can I have some feedback on it?

I also want to see if I can find a modded one for sale at a reasonable price and also to learn more about how I can improve my morning shot


----------



## JimPT (Mar 2, 2017)

Just noticed that I may have posted this on the wrong sub-thread. Newbie syndrome.. If so let me know (and move it?)

I might add that I have a limited space available for the setup, therefore my choice being the Classic Gaggia.

One day I may adventure myself into a roaster!


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi, I got myself a new model gaggia and love it. It's better than the old one in my opinion. It's got a bigger boiler so holds water at a better temperature when pouring a shot. The steam wand can be changed like the old one, and you can reduce the pressure to 9bar like the old one. I've also installed a pid controller like you can on the old one, so all in all it's great!


----------



## JimPT (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello Samduncomb

Thank you for sharing your experience, i do need to read a bit on how I can reduce the pressure, since it seems to be "mandatory" on this machine.

Since you mentioned, what is the pid controller? I have seen a couple of threads talking about it and I am not sure if it's to control the temperature of the boiler or something else.


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

No problem, the is forum helped me loads so I like to return the favour. Pid means you can control the temperature within 1 Deg accuracy. The classics thermostat is a bit rubbish, allowing the water temp to cool down by 10 Deg without kicking back on. Then there's the issue of steaming and not knowing how long it takes for the water to cool back down to pour a 2nd cup if needed. The pid takes care of all this. Mine even does a pre infusion, followed by a phase followed by a timed shot pour automatically. Expensive upgrade but ace!


----------



## Digger (Oct 22, 2017)

Trying to source a machine on a budget. And up posts so I can take a look at the forums!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I tried cheaper machines and I wasn't entirely happy with the performance and quality. I got a sage barista express. Sadly it for returned because the steam function stopped working properly.

The coffee I was making was pretty good for the money but i wanted quality closer to what I was getting at speciality coffee shops.

I've decided to save up and buy a higher end machine and grinder. Due to my space requirements I'm going for a rocket Appartamento heat exchanger machine, capable of brewing beautiful coffee. And the all important grinder... Undecided but it will be between 600 and 1000 pound.


----------

